# Post your [you know what it is?]



## angelsgrace (Apr 30, 2009)

Hey guys Lets have a thread where you post your fave funny, cute and action pic.
I'll start


----------



## SouthCreekPaints (Dec 26, 2009)




----------



## SouthCreekPaints (Dec 26, 2009)

My Palomino Paint filly.


----------



## SouthCreekPaints (Dec 26, 2009)

I did NOT edit this photo.This is just how it came out.


----------



## SouthCreekPaints (Dec 26, 2009)

I took this pic a Barrel Race in Ardmore Oklahoma









My stud Ghost Whisper (aka Peyton)


----------



## english_rider144 (Sep 12, 2008)

aww i only have action and cute ones!


----------



## Brighteyes (Mar 8, 2009)

SouthernCreekPaints, that faded wispy picture is GORGEOUS!


----------



## angelsgrace (Apr 30, 2009)

Great pics guys


----------



## Heybird (Jan 7, 2009)

I have 2 funnies, My husbands horse Dallas 








This one is pretty funny b/c Adobe started falling asleep and my husband looks rather annoyed and tired :lol:








My husband and my colt Adobe :wink: so cute








The action shot, Adobe learning to turn his butt away, he doesn't kick and doesn't seem to know he even has a butt for the most part he is completely un aware of it's existence.:lol:


----------



## danastark (Jul 17, 2008)

This is hard! So many pictures, how to choose. One of my favorite hobbies is taking pictures of my horses.

Tahoe and Spirit really like to play, caught this on camera:


















Cody, jumping the sprinkler!









Meeting a mini-donkey









Playing in the sunset in our backyard:


----------



## Heybird (Jan 7, 2009)

^^ Those sunset pictures are BEAUTIFUL!


----------



## angelsgrace (Apr 30, 2009)

mmmmmmmmn they are


----------



## danastark (Jul 17, 2008)

Thanks! I got lucky one afternoon


----------



## angelsgrace (Apr 30, 2009)

any pony club pics guys?


----------



## Horseychick94 (Nov 19, 2009)

My horse is reeealy weird. This is him being his normal self. And Yes, I know, he is a dork :lol:


----------



## ShutUpJoe (Nov 10, 2009)

Danastark-Those pictures are AMAZING!

Here are some:


----------



## masatisan (Jan 12, 2009)

Dignified regal Arabian?
Cool as a cucumber Percheron?
Nope not Caleb...









































Stubborn and lazy yet impatient and excitable all at the same time?
Absolutely.


----------



## RedHawk (Jun 16, 2008)

Horseychick94 - I love your horse, he's hilarious! He has such an expressive face!


----------



## Horseychick94 (Nov 19, 2009)

Haha! Thanks!


----------



## Jacksmama (Jan 27, 2010)




----------



## LoveStory10 (Oct 31, 2009)

Here's my new faves: At a SANEF show:

My friend on Damper:








Me on Love Story:


----------



## laurenlovesjohnny (Jan 4, 2010)

http://i182.photobucket.com/albums/x275/dancewithmyfather_/****-2.jpg


----------



## Twilight Arabians (Dec 14, 2008)

I love this pic of Onyx!! He's a special kind of special.  










And some action shots.


----------



## angelsgrace (Apr 30, 2009)

sweet those are really pretty horses


----------



## xAddictionx (Oct 30, 2009)




----------



## BarneyBabby (Nov 18, 2008)

http://i29.photobucket.com/albums/c288/BarneyGoogle/131561_1.jpg


----------



## BarneyBabby (Nov 18, 2008)

The picture above is my grey perch/arab Lance.



















Me and my boy.










This was my favorite. I let these girls at my barn ride Barney and they were grooming him, well i wanted a cute picture but I got this. Look behind Barney at that thing that looks like it going to kill my horse :shock:










Me in the creek with Kemo. This picture was taken on a phone, there was no edit to it at all.


----------



## BarneyBabby (Nov 18, 2008)

Oh and this one! This girl, I think shes around 16 maybe 17, she never rode a horse before and I decided to put her on Domino (spotted draft) she loved how big he was but she was mad that he wouldn't go faster :lol: Domino likes food and when I took her on the trail he grabed a branch and kept walking with it in his mouth. Needless to say the branch broke and fell on her. It was so darn funny seeing this branch on Dominos back covered in leaves and this girl trying to move it off of them. Domino didnt care he just reached back and kept eating the leaves :wink:


----------



## DisneyCowgirl1901 (Sep 3, 2009)

Here are a few random ones I have 

Bella









My daughter running to see bella









This is what Teddy thinks of all the pictures my fiance was taking



























My favorite of Mack and Teddy hanging out


----------

